# Support of conduit under 24"



## nick

*nipple 24 inches*

Well as i see it its a nipple less than 24 inches so no you dont . a nipple is not a raceway in the code. take care best to ya .


----------



## Iber

can you quote any code articles for that, just curious because I couldn't find it earlier today. I'd just like to know incase my inspector says anything


----------



## guschash

358.30(c)


----------



## nick

*3 foot rule*

Well if you look at most conduits types emt/ imc /rigid nec code support methods it says within 3 foot of box or fitting , your nipple is not 3 foot so you dont have too strap it , if you install a panel in a electric room and its less than 3 foot from the floor to bottom of that panel you dont strap it unless you want to . best to ya


----------



## Iber

yeah, that's what I told my foreman but he didn't want to believe me and I couldn't find the code article on it at the time. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## william1978

If the conduit is over 18" long you would have to support it. So you wouldn't need a strap on that 18" nipple.


----------



## william1978

Iber said:


> I have a 18" piece of EMT conduit going from a trough to a 1900 box. Is it required that I strap this or do I not have to since it is less than 24" and considered a "chase"? I know EMT must be strapped within 3' or less when leaving a box, I searched through my code book for some kind of answer but I came up empty handed. thanks in advance for your help


 24" and 3' have absolutly nothing to do with your question. 18" is the magic number.


----------



## acrwc10

william1978 said:


> 24" and 3' have absolutly nothing to do with your question. 18" is the magic number.


 
:thumbsup:

358.30
(C) Unsupported Raceways. Where oversized, concentric or eccentric knockouts are not encountered, Type EMT shall be permitted to be unsupported where the raceway is not more than 450 mm (18 in.) and remains in unbroken lengths (without coupling). Such raceways shall terminate in an outlet box, device box, cabinet, or other termination at each end of the raceway.


----------



## nick

*nipples? raceways?*

Well you are correct we were still looking at the 2005 book and there is no C ya learn something everyday , nice to know that guess will be installing straps on them panels what year is it , i must have missed that on the test theres another 2 points just joken good call nice job guys !!:thumbsup:


----------

